# Triangle Tank



## iw_786 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi All,

I just recently stumbled upon this great website and started reading all the diy articles. Reading the article on diy plywood aquarium, got my mind working. I have an empty corner in my house that is roughly 48" x 38". I would like to build a triangle shaped plywood aquarium having the plywood dimensions being 48" x 38" and the glass dimension being 61" (see diagram below). Id also like to have a height of 24 to 30". Now my questions are as follows:

1. is 1/2" glass thick enough for 30" of water?
2. will this setup even work?
3. has anyone done this before? and if yes where there any problems encountered?

The main potential problem I can see from this setup is that I will have to cut the plywood at an angle where the glass and plywood meet.

Thanks!

Top View

38" (plywood)
------------
.\............|
...\..........|
.....\........| 48" (plywood)
.61".\......|
(1/2".\....|
.glass).\..|
.............\|


----------



## DemasoniLover (May 13, 2008)

I'm sure the glass thickness should be fine! The Basic design of the tank seems like it should work right, but there may be issues with the seals on the narrow junction? I've actually never heard of this being done, but please keep me informed... I'd like to know how it turns out!


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i wouldnt make a corner that sharp it will be hard to clean plus the probably fish wont use it.i would cut it of at the line you have for the 1/2"
------------
.\............|
...\..........|
.....\........| 48" (plywood)
.61".\......|
(1/2".\....|


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I would use 3/4" void free plywood for the project and at 30" of hieght a minimum of 1/2" tempered glass. At 24" in hieght regular 1/2" glass will be fine.


----------

